# Relic'd Guitar Parts in Canada



## Fox Rox (Aug 9, 2009)

Does anybody know of a Canadian source for relic'd guitar parts? I am doing an Esquire build, and I am looking for an aged pickguard.

Thanks!


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I would hope that GC forum member al3d (Alain) sees this. 

He is a true artist when it comes to producing relic'd guitar parts!

Best of luck in getting a cool pickguard for your build.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## LydianGuitars (Apr 18, 2013)

The trick to aged pickguards is coffee.


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

LydianGuitars said:


> The trick to aged pickguards is coffee.


That trick doesn't work on a lot of pickguards.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

coffee has never worked for me when it comes to aging anything.


----------



## Judas68fr (Feb 5, 2013)

blam said:


> coffee has never worked for me when it comes to aging anything.



worked on my teeth though!


----------



## Fox Rox (Aug 9, 2009)

I will reach out to Alain, thanks for the advice *greco*. I bought a set of Lollar Tweed pickups off him that totally transformed my Deluxe Strat, and he is a great guy to deal with.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

Judas68fr said:


> worked on my teeth though!


i drink upwards of 20oz of coffee a day. some days upwards of 30oz....my teeth are still very white....


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

I've had better luck with really strong tea, never with coffee.
Also dull it a bit first with steel wool/scotch brite, otherwise it wont do a damn thing.

Oh and don't forget to take the plastic film off....I did a pickguard once that actually had 2 films on it....I though that it looked great...until it pealed off lol

Nathan


----------

